# Wall Street Journal reports Nintendo will release a revised model of the Nintendo Switch in 2019



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 4, 2018)

Add a better battery that last longer.


----------



## radicalwookie (Oct 4, 2018)

We knew that a year ago and didn't need to be on Wall Street to realize that .
Obviously they are gonna milk this cow until its dry and then continue milking it until it turns to dust.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 4, 2018)

“New Nintendo Switch, coming soon!”


----------



## gudenau (Oct 4, 2018)

Please have dual screen support like the Wii U.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hmm...This could definitely be useful if you want to preserve the older model for hacks only.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 4, 2018)

Hopefully SMT V gets a release date in 2019. If it's closer to the launch of this newer model I'll stick with it and forgo the hackable version. I have a hacked Vita and Wii U anyways.


----------



## Beerus (Oct 4, 2018)

new nintendo switch xl & kuckles???? 
good thing im saving up


----------



## r5xscn (Oct 4, 2018)

Hopefully, a new exploit will be released for the old/fat switch console, especially software exploit. I am quite uneasy at using RCM on my switch.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Oct 4, 2018)

Isn't Wall Street journal like super untrusthworthy site?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 4, 2018)

Unless it comes with upgrades to the CPU/GPU, it's irrelevant.  The screen is already plenty sharp enough.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 4, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> Isn't Wall Street journal like super untrusthworthy site?


No, they're actually a very good publication that's well-known for having a lot of accurate inside news of businesses around the world. And since they're a subscription-based publication, they don't run or have clickbait/clickbait tactics like most other sites. That's pretty rare nowadays, they're definitely one of the most trustworthy publications around.


----------



## Closet Nerd (Oct 4, 2018)

How about revising your software first?

Wait, that would require actually having software in the first place 

Get it? Because theres no fucking games?

LOL


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 4, 2018)

unless they make it have higher cpu value and a longer batery im not interested, i dont care for portable 1080p screen tbh since hardly any portable game runs at 1080 lol


----------



## Reploid (Oct 4, 2018)

Isn't the same journal told there won't be one? Or was it forbes?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 4, 2018)

Closet Nerd said:


> How about revising your software first?
> 
> Wait, that would require actually having software in the first place
> 
> ...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_Switch_games?wprov=sfla1

There are 1,199 games available on Switch, and that's after only a year and a half. You were saying?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reploid said:


> Isn't the same journal told there won't be one? Or was it forbes?


Yeah, the article mentions that near the bottom. WSJ originally thought there wouldn't be a revision based on the information they had, but it seems this is a new development at Nintendo that they're reporting on now.


----------



## Ryu Kenshin (Oct 4, 2018)

Fix your joycon analogs, stupid Nintendo!


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 4, 2018)

If it has Longer battery and remodeled joycons I'd scoop this up for sure


----------



## aerios169 (Oct 4, 2018)

Better wifi please, even 3ds is more powerfull


----------



## Closet Nerd (Oct 4, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_Switch_games?wprov=sfla1
> 
> There are 1,199 games available on Switch, and that's after only a year and a half. You were saying?



You linked to a hodge podge of 3rd party ports, indie tripe and mobile shovelware, not to mention a sizeable amount are either unreleased, TBA, or region specific.

So right off the bat, NO, there are not "1,199 games available on Switch".

When I say nintendo needs to revise _it's_ software, I'm talking 1st party IP's.

But you already knew that,


----------



## Souperman9 (Oct 4, 2018)

Oh Mariko...


----------



## sansnumen (Oct 4, 2018)

This must be the rumored Mariko SoC revision. I don't really see Nintendo increasing clocks for the SoC or RAM anytime soon. It may be a die shrink, although the sweet spot for price to performance is 28 nm. I just hope they don't call it something stupid like the New Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 4, 2018)

No way they are going to make a stronger model just 1 year after launch. Its probably just going to be a model that fixes some small issues. We had consoles do this before so I dont think this is a reason to think that our consoles are all going to be outdated soon


----------



## Closet Nerd (Oct 4, 2018)

sansnumen said:


> This must be the rumored Mariko SoC revision. I don't really see Nintendo increasing clocks for the SoC or RAM anytime soon. It may be a die shrink, although the sweet spot for price to performance is 28 nm. I just hope they don't call it something stupid like the New Nintendo Switch.



It will be called the New Nintendo Switch Pro.

Old Switch owners can become ambassadors with an official download.

Included in the download as a special gift are the same recycled 16 bit era games we all know and love.

It'll be like reliving the thrill of receiving pennies on halloween from that elderly woman down the block.


----------



## teamlocust (Oct 4, 2018)

another stupid hardware to combat piracy and include hopefully better screens...They know nintendo sheeps will buy any crap nintendo releases.(Nintendo online... cough....)


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 4, 2018)

Give me a better battery and an OLED display and I'm getting it day one.


----------



## theguyver (Oct 4, 2018)

tbh the current model has more than enough content for on the go needs.  A new model with new whistle and bells wont come cheap either.  Thats alot of money to be pooling into nintendo for current switch owners that want to upgrade.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 4, 2018)

hopefully it will have a somewhat more compact build with bigger battery fitting inside, it dont matter if it is somewhat heavier BUT make it abit smaller please and give it a oled screen and you will have my money nintendo.

i already own a reg switch i love it but it could be better/ battery/screen/build


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 4, 2018)

CPU, GPU and display quality is good enough already. 
Just make it lighter and improve battery life and I'm happy.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 4, 2018)

Mmmmmmmmmmm I love the smell of patched switches in the morning 

inb4 why can't I mod my new switch threads


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 4, 2018)

Adran_Marit said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm I love the smell of patched switches in the morning


It makes you hungry, doesn't it. Specially when they're still hot.


----------



## gameboy (Oct 4, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> CPU, GPU and display quality is good enough already.
> Just make it lighter and improve battery life and I'm happy.



didnt nintendo used bankrupt companies to provide the materials and those companies went down?


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 4, 2018)

Further improvements to overall hardware stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the player's experience.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 4, 2018)

Nintendo does like their revisions. ds got 3 revisions, advance got three, 3ds got quite a few, snes got one, colour and original got a few, and wii got a few as well. The rest not so much. It'll be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## smf (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> No way they are going to make a stronger model just 1 year after launch. Its probably just going to be a model that fixes some small issues. We had consoles do this before so I dont think this is a reason to think that our consoles are all going to be outdated soon



I doubt it will be like the DSi and N3DS where the games have to be written differently to support it. More like the PS4 Pro, where they put out a system update and old games could take advantage.

Certainly they will want to do something to make the exploitable consoles less desirable. I predict the majority of first day sales of the new model will sit in a box until there is a new exploit...


----------



## xdarkmario (Oct 4, 2018)

this info better pay off, im holding back on buying a switch with smash on release, and i love my smash.


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 4, 2018)

smf said:


> I doubt it will be like the DSi and N3DS where the games have to be written differently to support it. More like the PS4 Pro, where they put out a system update and old games could take advantage.
> 
> Certainly they will want to do something to make the exploitable consoles less desirable. I predict the majority of first day sales of the new model will sit in a box until there is a new exploit...


No it wont be something like that. The switch isnt even 2 years old yet. It will just be a version that has some slight differences. Most people wont even know its different.


----------



## smf (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> No it wont be something like that. The switch isnt even 2 years old yet. It will just be a version that has some slight differences. Most people wont even know its different.



Nintendo need people to know it's different, or there is no point.

An obvious development would be better screen, better battery & faster GPU clocks on battery.

From the rumours it seems it will be 2.5 to 2.75 years old when it's released, ps4 pro came out when the ps4 was 3 years old. It's not completely unlikely.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 4, 2018)

So glad i just purchased my 2nd hackable switch


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 4, 2018)

smf said:


> Nintendo need people to know it's different, or there is no point.
> 
> An obvious development would be better screen, better battery & faster GPU clocks on battery.


Yeah but its stupid to bring out a stronger model just 1 year later. They would make a ton of old consoles outdated.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Yeah but its stupid to bring out a stronger model just 1 year later. They would make a ton of old consoles outdated.


Hmmm... but isn't that exactly what they want considering the nvidia rcm flaw?
Make it a big incentive to throw away old models and get the new one.


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 4, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hmmm... but isn't that exactly what they want considering the nvidia rcm flaw?
> Make it a big incentive to throw away old models and get the new one.


Yeah I get that. But having a stronger model just 1-2 years after is a pretty big slap in the face. They could still implement something that is similiar in specs


----------



## smf (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Yeah but its stupid to bring out a stronger model just 1 year later. They would make a ton of old consoles outdated.



It'll be 2.5 years old when the update is released. Don't you think it makes sense for them to make the exploitable consoles outdated?

Even if they had two models of switch, it would still push some people to buying games again.

If they bring out a new model that isn't more desirable than an exploited console, then they'll have failed. We'll just have to wait and see.

I don't see why it's a slap in the face, you bought a console and you still have it and new and old games will support both. You didn't buy an exclusive right to having the fastest console.


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 4, 2018)

smf said:


> It'll be 2.5 years old when the update is released. Don't you think it makes sense for them to make the exploitable consoles outdated?
> 
> Even if they had two models of switch, it would still push some people to buying games again.
> 
> ...


You dont buy hardware to see it be outdated so quickly just because there was an exploit. Most consoles take around 3 years.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> You dont buy hardware to see it be outdated so quickly just because there was an exploit. Most consoles take around 3 years.


I am sure they will not make it "outdated".
It will just be an upgrade like with all those 3DS variants, or even like the XB1-XB1X or the PS4-PS4PRO.
You can still play the games on the old consoles, but there are many reasons you would prefer to get the new ones.
It is pretty common also with consoles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2018)

will this new model actually have games this time?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 4, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> will this new model actually have games this time?


Yeah, but most of them will be 4K old-Switch ports /s.


----------



## sansnumen (Oct 4, 2018)

If I were Nintendo I would wait to do a hardware revision until 2020 at the earliest. That's about when we are due for the PS5 and Xbox Two. Hardware revisions for home consoles have usually meant cheaper consoles. Perhaps Nintendo could approach $250 for each new Switch by 2020. Imagine the choice between a $400 PS5 and a Switch at $250.


----------



## anhminh (Oct 4, 2018)

People are having way two high expectation for the revision.

This won't be NDSi or New 3DS, this will be a redesign like NDS Lite and 2DS. Same hardware, different design to appear to more customer. Every console do that, just ask PS3 Slim, PS4 Slim, PSP Slim.


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 4, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I am sure they will not make it "outdated".
> It will just be an upgrade like with all those 3DS variants, or even like the XB1-XB1X or the PS4-PS4PRO.
> You can still play the games on the old consoles, but there are many reasons you would prefer to get the new ones.
> It is pretty common also with consoles.


Well if a console is weaker than a new version of it I usually say that the older version is outdated, because it is. The new version will have features over the other, or maybe even exclusive games.


----------



## SonicMC (Oct 4, 2018)

This is "Nintendo" we are talking about here...

New revision could mean anything: Often we hope it means better but in the case of Nintendo... might not.

GBA to GBA Micro (removal of gbc)
GC to GC (removal of Digital out)
3ds to 2ds (removal of 3d)
wii to wii (removal of GC) to wii mini (removal of gc and SD and wifi)

switch revision...could mean does not come with dock? and now 240$


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Well if a console is weaker than a new version of it I usually say that the older version is outdated, because it is. The new version will have features over the other, or maybe even exclusive games.


Yep, but with most of the games working on the old version (if not all), you can't say they have stopped supporting it, so it's not like they fucked you up and you get a useless console with no new games in your pocket. In any case, you are nitpicking that there are new models and yours is not the newest. Like if you bought a car and the model from next year had a better MPG - l/100km performance, you're nitpicking if you say "hey, that's better than the car I bought last year, argh!".


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 4, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yep, but with most of the games working on the old version (if not all), you can't say they have stopped supporting it, so it's not like they fucked you up and you get a useless console with no new games in your pocket. In any case, you are nitpicking that there are new models and yours is not the newest. Like if you bought a car and the model from next year had a better MPG - l/100km performance, you're nitpicking if you say "hey, that's better than the car I bought last year, argh!".


Im not saying they shouldnt release a new version. It would just be a slap in the face if it would be this soon


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 4, 2018)

If they improve the hardware like a newer screen and such then i am okay with that. But if they're gonna make an entirely new system that only plays certain games while the other can't well gonna be pissed then

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HaloEliteLegend said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_Switch_games?wprov=sfla1
> 
> There are 1,199 games available on Switch, and that's after only a year and a half. You were saying?
> 
> ...


Most of them are indies. Pretty sure he's talking about first party games wich there aren't that many


----------



## Hyborix3 (Oct 4, 2018)

That didn’t take long


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 4, 2018)

SonicMC said:


> This is "Nintendo" we are talking about here...
> 
> New revision could mean anything: Often we hope it means better but in the case of Nintendo... might not.
> 
> ...


Aye, but those were 3rd revisions. The second revision usually adds something (minus wii and GameCube). Personally i'm hoping more of the Ds to ds-lite, gba to gbasp, 3ds to 3dsxl style updates.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 4, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Aye, but those were 3rd revisions. The second revision usually adds something (minus wii and GameCube). Personally i'm hoping more of the Ds to ds-lite, gba to gbasp, 3ds to 3dsxl style updates.


Same here


----------



## emigre (Oct 4, 2018)

I hope this one adheres to the USB C standard.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 4, 2018)

Beerus said:


> new nintendo switch xl & kuckles????
> good thing im saving up


I would love a Switch XL TBH... 10 inch 720p screen with HDMI out, larger Joycons for adult hands with Pro Controller analog sticks and full-sized buttons, and maybe a larger battery to compensate the new screen. I'd be in heaven. If they kept it the same thickness, then it could still be compatible with the standard dock too!


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm sure we'll get a slightly better battery.


----------



## geodeath (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> No way they are going to make a stronger model just 1 year after launch. Its probably just going to be a model that fixes some small issues. We had consoles do this before so I dont think this is a reason to think that our consoles are all going to be outdated soon



But it is not 1 year though. If this is released in 2019, it will be 2 years + and Nintendo is not some consumer friendly company that cares about it's customers but a company that has excelled in milking all their consoles after the gamecube with countless iterations, many of them very minor.

Having said that, obviously the then previous (now current) switches will still be fine, it's just a better model at least or a more powerful one at best, depending on what they want to do. Something tells me better hardware is coming though. Pressure from the industry and the new looming gen coming up in a year or 2 will not allow the switch much room to breathe, at least for ports, which are already only a few.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 4, 2018)

more like WSJ predicts or suspects.
or even more like WSJ wanna be a bitch and sabotage nintendos christmas business.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Closet Nerd said:


> You linked to a hodge podge of 3rd party ports, indie tripe and mobile shovelware, not to mention a sizeable amount are either unreleased, TBA, or region specific.
> 
> So right off the bat, NO, there are not "1,199 games available on Switch".
> 
> ...



because all the other consoles have hundreds of 1st party games


----------



## depaul (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe their most important "upgrade" would be to patch the Nvidia Tegra open exploit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2018)

Rumour has it that the new revision is actually powered by the Tegra X2 and features a host of spec improvements (faster memory bus etc.) which would make it 50% faster than the original SKU. It's supposed to be sold concurrently with the standard Switch which is supposed to be relegated to the "family console" tier while the "New" Switch is designed for prosumers and all-around gamers. Software developers *are* allowed to develop New Switch exclusives, however Nintendo is committed to only releasing software that works on both platforms. That's everything I found in the rumour mill, I take most of it with a pinch of salt though until I see the hardware itself.


----------



## kingfrost (Oct 4, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> more like WSJ predicts or suspects.
> or even more like WSJ wanna be a bitch and sabotage nintendos christmas business.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Nintendo is kind of in a different spot than other consoles though because a lot of Nintendo's fanbase buys their console for their first party games and because of their consoles being underpowered, that fanbase sacrifices third party games for that. I'd also point out that other than a Zelda and a Mario game the offerings haven't been that great, to me personally, either.

As for the thread, I don't know to feel about this but I hope it's not a performance increase because that will be a waster for either the new owners or me an old owner.


----------



## seseiSeki (Oct 4, 2018)

This'll probably be something like GBA SP model AGS-001 to model AGS-101. A better screen. Well, maybe even a bit more RAM, since it's easily replaceable, but I doubt it. 
That beeing said, I'm hoping for Joy Cons with actual d-pads, because, you know... d-pads are pretty nice. But: "You can't use it as a single controller", is probably the reason why this won't happen.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 4, 2018)

This will probably never happen, but what if they implemented the 3DS' 3D technology into the HD Switch screen (maybe with even a Full HD update)? How cool would that be?


----------



## Kallus (Oct 4, 2018)

gudenau said:


> Please have dual screen support like the Wii U.



Impossible, and not practical as the switch is in it's current state.

I wonder if the screen resolution upgrade could pave way for Switch VR. It'd be interesting to see Nintendo VR titles.


----------



## DVSlayer42 (Oct 4, 2018)

I hope it has joycons that are symmetrical.



gudenau said:


> Please have dual screen support like the Wii U.


Wouldn't surprise me at all if that's the upgrade and why Pikmin 4 gameplay hasn't even been teased.


----------



## dimmidice (Oct 4, 2018)

Bought one literally yesterday ._. Oh well hopefully it wont be a N3DS kind of upgrade. just a XL kind of update.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2018)

I see no problem with my switch
If it just gives us a new screen, or a better battery, well...
Not interrested
However, if there are games that will be exclusive to "New Switch"
Then, maybe I'll sell my whole switch pack for like 250$ (CAD)
and get a "New Switch"


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Oct 4, 2018)

Next time, please don't let the tablet slip out of the joy cons while I'm playing


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 4, 2018)

4 me they could even make it 99999...Tflops and run 4 a year on battery nothing matters if they don't bring some god damn new games.

I kinda lost interest in my Switch and just see all upcoming games I always kinda like 1 in a hundred or so ...

I guess I will keep playing only on PC and totally forget about playing outside my house just like my 3DS I barely played a game in it.


----------



## m_babble (Oct 4, 2018)

It would have to come with FreeShop pre-installed and ban immunity. Otherwise, I'm set with what I have.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2018)

Kallus said:


> Impossible, and not practical as the switch is in it's current state.
> 
> I wonder if the screen resolution upgrade could pave way for Switch VR. It'd be interesting to see Nintendo VR titles.


The Switch doesn't have the horsepower for VR, the PS4 just barely supports it. Even if they upgrade to the X2, that's still only 750GFLOPS full throttle, and they're likely to downclock it by +/-20% for the sake of cooling and battery life, so the final machine won't be more than +/-600GFLOPS FP32. That's significantly more than the base SKU, but not nearly enough, unless you're interested in mobile-level VR.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 4, 2018)

They should focus on Nintendo Switch 2 due that newer XBOX and PS5 are coming around 2020 or 2021. I don't think Nintendo will release newer console at all because Nintendo Switch is brand new. At least a year old now. Oh well.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 4, 2018)

gudenau said:


> Please have dual screen support like the Wii U.


They seriously need to make it so that you can connect a handheld switch to a docked switch to emulate the wiiu perfectly.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 4, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> Bought one literally yesterday ._. Oh well hopefully it wont be a N3DS kind of upgrade. just a XL kind of update.



its not like the value will drop much even with a new revision out. just sell it a month or two before release.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 4, 2018)

2nd half 2019 is also Pokemon time. So this is definitely going to be more in the direction of DS lite.


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 4, 2018)

Yep, Tegra X2 is not that much of a big upgrade... Only the Tegra Volta probably still upcoming is in a whole new league but nintendo would never invest in it as they are always cheap on hardware compared to Sony and M$ in consoles.

VR is a joke lol, even a 1080P around 5 inch screen looks like crap and kills your eyes in VR, then LCD totally sucks for VR with its super low contrast and no perfect blacks its like watching something on a painted wall, it specially needs Oled and something 4k+ in resolution.

Then I agree with Foxi even PS4 Pro is kinda a VR wannabe no matter how much millions they can sell, I can't even stand PS VR any god damn minute, it looks like playing a PS3\Xbox360 game in a HUGE wall size TV at like 1 meter from it, all lines are all distorted and even full of color distortion on what was supposed to be just a god damn white line, low quality full of aliasing, you can see just painted pixels and totally kills my eyes...

Switch VR would be a thing just maybe for a kid to see it and be like wow this is amazing and crap like that, nothing more and would specially need a new equipment connected to the console because its screen is big and very low resolution that you would be counting pixels after using magnifying lenses above it, then the console is also way too heavy to be used on a VR headset, so to work they would have to make a new separated full VR accessory with its own built-in screen and forget using Switch it self as VR.


----------



## aos10 (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> No way they are going to make a stronger model just 1 year after launch. Its probably just going to be a model that fixes some small issues. We had consoles do this before so I dont think this is a reason to think that our consoles are all going to be outdated soon


more than 2 years, the switch released March 3, 2017
the release date for the new unit is the second half of 2019, so it's normal
maybe this time it will come with 6GB RAM to support some games and better screen (still 720p) but maybe now with less bezels, enhanced joycon grips and larger battery.

edit: oh i see, someone already mentioned that.


----------



## NoNAND (Oct 4, 2018)

Hope it gets hacked quickly
And hopefully it will have 8gb of ram and 256gb internal memory


----------



## matias3ds (Oct 4, 2018)

This games works only on Nintendo Switch 2 :-)


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't know why people expect symmetrical joycons, or any adjustment to the joycons at all - they need to retain compatibility with the previous system, they're not going to change the controllers. I suspect the system will be very similar in form factor.


----------



## Kallus (Oct 4, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> The Switch doesn't have the horsepower for VR, the PS4 just barely supports it. Even if they upgrade to the X2, that's still only 750GFLOPS full throttle, and they're likely to downclock it by +/-20% for the sake of cooling and battery life, so the final machine won't be more than +/-600GFLOPS FP32. That's significantly more than the base SKU, but not nearly enough, unless you're interested in mobile-level VR.



I'd think VR on this would be in-between Mobile and PSVR. Nintendo is always the middle grounds in this sort of stuff. Nothing new here.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

Interesting rumor, but WSJ paywall, eww.

Edit: People are still gonna bitch about the hardware not "being powerful enough".


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 4, 2018)

Closet Nerd said:


> You linked to a hodge podge of 3rd party ports, indie tripe and mobile shovelware, not to mention a sizeable amount are either unreleased, TBA, or region specific.
> 
> So right off the bat, NO, there are not "1,199 games available on Switch".
> 
> ...


"I don't like what it has to offer, so it has no gaemz" Some weak ass logic.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2018)

I almost came dangerously close to actually believing Nintendo this time when they said no notable hardware revisions. Might have to work on my cynicism.

Equally I would have to +1 the call for some games. I am not talking just about first party either (all their unarguably successful consoles had more than just that) but... I usually phrase it as "if I get one of these will I be able to play games enough to say I played games of the time" -- if I had a 360 then every gameplay style popular at the time was covered there, the GBA, DS, SNES and NES would all be able to say similar things. Switch not so much and it is not showing any signs of getting better.



Justinde75 said:


> No way they are going to make a stronger model just 1 year after launch. Its probably just going to be a model that fixes some small issues. We had consoles do this before so I dont think this is a reason to think that our consoles are all going to be outdated soon


In basically every way that matters from a technical perspective the DS lite was an original DS. How many people then wanted an original DS after it dropped?



osaka35 said:


> Nintendo does like their revisions. ds got 3 revisions, advance got three, 3ds got quite a few, snes got one, colour and original got a few, and wii got a few as well. The rest not so much. It'll be interesting to see what they do.


Are you counting the DSi as a revision?
Also the GBA got 4 -- GBA, GBA SP, GB Micro and the AGS101 revision of the SP. You might also count the gb player and the official in car version of the GBA ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visteon_Dockable_Entertainment ) if you wanted to get hazy or technical.


----------



## digipimp75 (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm hoping for better battery, higher internal storage, and redesigned screen.  That ridiculously large black bezel on the current one takes up so much screen real estate!


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Are you counting the DSi as a revision?
> Also the GBA got 4 -- GBA, GBA SP, GB Micro and the AGS101 revision of the SP. You might also count the gb player and the official in car version of the GBA ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visteon_Dockable_Entertainment ) if you wanted to get hazy or technical.


I suppose I should count the dsiXL as well, eh? I had forgotten about the much discussed ags101 revision. I'm assuming the switch revision will be more like that than the dslite to dsi revision.


----------



## AkitoUF (Oct 4, 2018)

I swear I'll  hate Nintendo forever if they do this.


----------



## DVSlayer42 (Oct 4, 2018)

AkitoUF said:


> I swear I'll hate Nintendo forever if they do this.


Why? Switch is a handheld that connects to the TV so it's logical that Nintendo will release upgrades - just like every handheld they've released so far.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 4, 2018)

yeah because we all know what a reliable source the wall street journal is
  still it is  almost certain they will though


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

DVSlayer42 said:


> Why? Switch is a handheld that connects to the TV so it's logical that Nintendo will release upgrades - just like every handheld they've released so far.



It's the WSJ, it's a rumor, doesn't mean a bloody thing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2018)

switch XL with no games. it won't stop sx os either it's too late now


----------



## Closet Nerd (Oct 4, 2018)

Memoir said:


> "I don't like what it has to offer, so it has no gaemz" Some weak ass logic.



Your paraphasing is poor. I'm straight up saying they're offering _nothing.
_
If you enjoy endless ports for full price and titles originally released when Russia was still the USSR, knock yourself out.

Some of you suffer this strange battered fan syndrome. You've learned to accept keeping expectations low, even embrace being let down. In which case Sushi Striker® was probably a game-changer for you.

"The switch has sold eleventy billion units!!" Congrats, now make some games!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



weatMod said:


> yeah because we all know what a reliable source the wall street journal is
> still it is  almost certain they will though





the_randomizer said:


> It's the WSJ, it's a rumor, doesn't mean a bloody thing.



The WSJ has, despite shilling for pro-war policies, has managed to keep it's reputation as a reliable mainstream publication in America.

Like most mainstream publications, they're reporting on non-politcal things, IE business, usually checks out.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 4, 2018)

Well who didn't see this coming? Here's what I envision: a better screen (not that I honestly have any complaints about the current LCD one), a stronger battery, the screen going edge to edge without the large black border, and a better dock meant to hold a Switch with such a screen so that the edges don't potentially scratch where that black area can (frankly just removing the front of the dock should work just fine).

That is of course if all they're doing is cosmetic improvements.  Could this be a mid-generation refresh like the New 3DS, PS4 Pro, Xbone X, etc?  I feel like 2019 would be too soon for that, this feels like a good time for the equivalent of the original 3DS XL upgrade.  Of course I'd welcome better processing power to output games at 1080p portably that currently only output at 720p, or 60fps on games that currently run 30fps, etc. etc.  I just don't think that's yet the point Nintendo is at with the Switch, but don't get me wrong, I do think that will eventually come.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 4, 2018)

Not surprised. Before he died he did talk about how he liked Apple’s upgrade path. How he envisioned Nintendo doing an update cycle every two years or so.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2018)

Kallus said:


> I'd think VR on this would be in-between Mobile and PSVR. Nintendo is always the middle grounds in this sort of stuff. Nothing new here.


PSVR is already bottom-of-the-barrel cheapest way to play VR games as it is, mobile VR is mostly just a gimmick. I don't think it makes any sense to introduce VR to a system that doesn't have at least +/-2GFLOPS under the hood, otherwise you're dooming yourself to PS2-level graphics. And I know, "graphics don't matter", but they do in this case - the bare minimum for playable (not comfortable) VR is 720p x 2 at around 60FPS and the X2 just won't push it.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 4, 2018)

Meh, bet it's gonna be mostly the same with a different internal software or what to try stop them pirates.
Ninty doesn't really care about their customers, they just want money like all the other companies.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> No way they are going to make a stronger model just 1 year after launch. Its probably just going to be a model that fixes some small issues. We had consoles do this before so I dont think this is a reason to think that our consoles are all going to be outdated soon



I agree that I don't think this is the mid-gen upgrade like we've seen with the N3DS, PS4 Pro, etc.  But I do think that in ways it will still be an upgrade that will make some of us current owners envious (bigger screen, better screen, better battery, etc.), much like the original 3DS XL.  That model of the 3DS was released only a year and a half after the original 3DS, this version of the Switch looks set to come out at 2 years or later in the Switch's life, so it would actually be behind in terms of how the 3DS handled its first similar upgrade.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 4, 2018)

They have to meet the following criteria for me to make the upgrade:

Better battery life (at least 6 hours with high-end games)
Up the clockspeed of the CPU, I don't care if you have to make it a little bit bulkier to cool it down at high clockspeeds (1.5Ghz to 2Ghz)
Ditch the fucking Joycon bullshit. This includes:
Make a proper standalone portable Switch which has a setup controller for only one person, I don't care about the 2 joycon shit.
Proper D-Pad for the left side of the controller.
Bigger buttons (at least make the + and - bigger) and more well spaced-out layout (like moving the right analog stick to not be so close to the buttons). 

Fix the analog sticks from getting gunk in them so easily.
Analog triggers for ZR/ZL

Make the stupid thing more ergonomic ffs. Having no grip on the controllers is a pain for multiple hours of gameplay. 
I will sue your ass when I get carpal tunnel, assholes.
If they meet those points, I MIGHT consider the upgrade, if not then they can go fuck off


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 4, 2018)

Joy-Cons are never gonna be ditched with the Switch for many reasons.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 4, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> Joy-Cons are never gonna be ditched with the Switch for many reasons.


I can deal with that, as long as they make a proper D-Pad joycon and they up the size of the buttons for people with medium to big-sized hands.
I know they might not ditch them entirely, but at least they should address this.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 4, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I can deal with that, as long as they make a proper D-Pad joycon and they up the size of the buttons for people with medium to big-sized hands.
> I know they might not ditch them entirely, but at least they should address this.



Yeah, I could see separate new Joy-Cons being released, heck those new NES controllers for the NES app are technically Joy-Cons and can slide into the Switch like the standard ones (I assume the only reason you'd do that would be to charge them).  But if they've made those, i don't see why other actual Joy-Con revisions can't come in time.  I'd personally welcome a right Joy-Con with the ABXY button shapes and layout of the Gamecube controllers.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 4, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yeah, I could see separate new Joy-Cons being released, heck those new NES controllers for the NES app are technically Joy-Cons and can slide into the Switch like the standard ones (I assume the only reason you'd do that would be to charge them).  But if they've made those, i don't see why other actual Joy-Con revisions can't come in time.  I'd personally welcome a right Joy-Con with the ABXY button shapes and layout of the Gamecube controllers.


Amen to that.
Having joycons with other old-school Nintendo controller styles would sell like hotcakes, but I bet they're holding off for when they eventually release SNES games on the online services, which will be mid 2019 lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

Closet Nerd said:


> Your paraphasing is poor. I'm straight up saying they're offering _nothing.
> _
> If you enjoy endless ports for full price and titles originally released when Russia was still the USSR, knock yourself out.
> 
> ...



But a source for video game news?


----------



## Closet Nerd (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But a source for video game news?



Define video game news.

Mis-gendering controversy in a studio which leads to firing = WSJ will probably NOT have that scoop

Multi-national corp making hardware revisions = WSJ probably has that scoop


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

Closet Nerd said:


> Define video game news.
> 
> Mis-gendering controversy in a studio which leads to firing = WSJ will probably NOT have that sccop
> 
> Multi-national corp making hardware revisions = WSJ probably has that scoop



If I want game news, I don't go to WSJ, I go to IGN, Nintendo Life, etc, not that.

And besides, it's a rumor, not confirmed.


----------



## supermatto64 (Oct 4, 2018)

If it's just a size, screen, or battery difference I'm out.
If better clock speeds or the sort, well, I wanted a 2nd Switch so I can use my 1st I got for homebrew anyway.


----------



## Closet Nerd (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> If I want game news, I don't go to WSJ, I go to IGN, Nintendo Life, etc, not that.
> 
> And besides, it's a rumor, not confirmed.



It sounds like you don't _want _WSJ to have this news. Like you actually have something against them. Thats on you.

All i'm saying is that in the world of business, WSJ usually checks out.


----------



## Delerious (Oct 4, 2018)

I would hope for an extra few hundred MHz of speed to the processor and 2 extra gigs of RAM, since NVIDIA can easily get better shrinks by that time, and RAM prices are expected to be falling by the end of this year. A new display would be nice, but I prefer getting better performance over a brighter, sharper display. That said, with improved hardware, they could potentially even give 1080p in handheld mode if the display were part of the package, but still offer the 720p setting for better battery life were they to make such a decision.

I would also hope for improved joycon design -- something with improved comfort and an actual ď-pad.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

Closet Nerd said:


> It sounds like you don't _want _WSJ to have this news. Like you actually have something against them. Thats on you.
> 
> All i'm saying is that in the world of business, WSJ usually checks out.



And I'm saying people need to stop thinking that a rumor = definitive fact. It's not been confirmed, it's still a rumor. And even if there was a hardware
upgrade, people are still gonna bitch "but it's not a PS4" derr herr herr.


----------



## Closet Nerd (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And I'm saying people need to stop thinking that a rumor = definitive fact. It's not been confirmed, it's still a rumor. And even if there was a hardware
> upgrade, people are still gonna bitch "but it's not a PS4" derr herr herr.



Sure, no argument here.

Do you have any recent examples of mainstream sources boofing on stories like these though?

Not exactly bombshell stuff being reported here.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2018)

They might as well scratch the original design and do it all over again, because this console is a clusterfuck.
It needs a proper ventilation/cooling down system, a decent body, an OLED screen, a 1080p screen, specs up to date (or at least powerful enough that 1st party games don't lag), decent connections (like in internal ones), a way to charge the joycons while playing, a way to charge the joycons outside the console without spending more money on plastic, a charging port at the top instead of bottom, a decent and sturdy kickstand, a dock with proper ventilation, a LAN port and connection points that don't interfere with eachother (I can't charge my speaker on the dock and have it connected to the Switch or computer for audio, as it makes a rattling noise).
That's all I can think of, but I'm sure there's more.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But a source for video game news?


Hardware upgrades are typically a long time in the making, and expensive to boot. Similarly Nintendo have not done the whole vertical integration bit in decades so there are plenty of people that might have an inkling about things.
If they have reports from shareholders (and being the wall street journal that seems plausible) and vendors of parts saying Nintendo has been sniffing around (it is generally considered good for said vendors if they have a millions of units device maker about to tap them for parts).

If this were some discussion about the internal workings of a small game dev then it would be odd. A hardware revision in a major tech company and market player is very much within their remit though.

While it is true rumor does not equal definitive fact it is also true rumour does not have to mean wild speculation pulled straight from where the sun does not shine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Hardware upgrades are typically a long time in the making, and expensive to boot. Similarly Nintendo have not done the whole vertical integration bit in decades so there are plenty of people that might have an inkling about things.
> If they have reports from shareholders (and being the wall street journal that seems plausible) and vendors of parts saying Nintendo has been sniffing around (it is generally considered good for said vendors if they have a millions of units device maker about to tap them for parts).
> 
> If this were some discussion about the internal workings of a small game dev then it would be odd. A hardware revision in a major tech company and market player is very much within their remit though.
> ...



Even if there will be an upgrade, again, people will bitch about it not being up to PS4 standards ad nauseum.


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 4, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> I agree that I don't think this is the mid-gen upgrade like we've seen with the N3DS, PS4 Pro, etc.  But I do think that in ways it will still be an upgrade that will make some of us current owners envious (bigger screen, better screen, better battery, etc.), much like the original 3DS XL.  That model of the 3DS was released only a year and a half after the original 3DS, this version of the Switch looks set to come out at 2 years or later in the Switch's life, so it would actually be behind in terms of how the 3DS handled its first similar upgrade.


I never said there wont be a bigger upgrade. I just said that this is probably not it, since its way too early


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Even if there will be an upgrade, again, people will bitch about it not being up to PS4 standards ad nauseum.


Probably, however as the PS4 represents the best example of game playing device at present and Nintendo in turn is not really making an effort to compete at that level (and in terms of gameplay design things have not moved on much since the PS360, something the Switch can demonstrably go toe to toe with) it does not seem to be unreasonable.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Probably, however as the PS4 represents the best example of game playing device at present and Nintendo in turn is not really making an effort to compete at that level (and in terms of gameplay design things have not moved on much since the PS360, something the Switch can demonstrably go toe to toe with) it does not seem to be unreasonable.



So people who like Switch should be able to like Switch without people going all tits up over the hardware not being up to their ridiculous standards. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## Closet Nerd (Oct 4, 2018)

This new hardware revision should really help out framerates for NES Open Tournament Golf.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So people who like Switch should be able to like Switch without people going all tits up over the hardware not being up to their ridiculous standards. Is that so much to ask?


Like what you like, however if you are going to try to sell me on a games playing device I expect something worthwhile and will compare it to the competition.

I should have also noted above that while allowing me to play a snapshot of gaming at that point in time is a great way to play then if they can somehow make something which does something interesting that others don't do then that can also play. However it seems most, including Nintendo themselves, have given up on that or started to falsely assume "novelty" and "innovation" are that.


----------



## XDel (Oct 4, 2018)

I wonder if they will remove the right analog and replace it with a nub?!?


----------



## huma_dawii (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe this Switch revision will have that Wireless dongle for HDMI based on Wii U Gamepad technology I would love to have dual screen again with the Switch.... imagine exclusive title ZombiU 2


----------



## SonicMC (Oct 4, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Aye, but those were 3rd revisions. The second revision usually adds something (minus wii and GameCube). Personally i'm hoping more of the Ds to ds-lite, gba to gbasp, 3ds to 3dsxl style updates.



Notwithstanding when they add something good;
DS to ds-lite: better screens but junk hinge/case breakage.
gba to gbasp: backlit/frontlit screen but squishy form factor
Gb to Gb pocket to Gb light: difference in screen/screen front light only
NES to to NES top loader: lose standard AV connectors? but better cart detection
SNES to smaller SNES: smaller? removal of eject button?
how awesome is the new 3ds vs regular 3ds... homebrew aside...  20 extra games new 3ds games? and 30 somthing snes.... Oh and better 3d due to the camera (even though nintendo decided to stop adding 3d to a bunch of games)

2nd revision, 3rd revision, 4th revision. doesn't much matter as most revisions that added something also removed something. I am not saying that I didn't like what they added or that it wasn't worth the trade-off. I very much liked the frontlit/backlit screen of the gbasp; especially riding home from places in the evening. way better than plug ext light solutions; but still squishy on the hands.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 4, 2018)

If it's a switch xl good if it's a new switch + then f*ck you bigN.

Bno enhanced version of a Nintendo handheld in recent years was worth the buy for me. Never where there realy exclusive games. Heck even my ps4 pro wasn't really worth the money


----------



## Eddypikachu (Oct 4, 2018)

DVSlayer42 said:


> Why? Switch is a handheld that connects to the TV so it's logical that Nintendo will release upgrades - just like every handheld they've released so far.


Doesn't costs as little as a their handhelds though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So people who like Switch should be able to like Switch without people going all tits up over the hardware not being up to their ridiculous standards. Is that so much to ask?


You can like something and see problems with it. I love my PS4, but the way the motherboard was organised was ridiculous up to the Slim rev.1, and in many ways it's still silly. Just looking at an original PS4 mobo gives me an aneurysm.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 4, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> I never said there wont be a bigger upgrade. I just said that this is probably not it, since its way too early



I agree, I think we'll see the "New" upgrade that you're alluding to later in the Switch's life.  What I'm saying is I think this will be a cosmetic upgrade akin to the 3DS XL (you know, better batter, bigger screen, better screen type) which is right in line with around when the original 3DS XL launched compared to the original 3DS (in fact a little bit later in the Switch's life actually), but as you said, nothing that actually improves performance of the system itself.


----------



## Vieela (Oct 4, 2018)

I really hope this isn't something with new hardware. To be fairly honest, all Nintendo "New" or even the "I" versions of the 3DS and DS have been almost useless. Barely any games use the new hardware, and there's barely any exclusives for these systems, which would actually make someone buy an upgraded system. It just has been pretty much useless, with some exceptions. Hope this is either Mariko (which isn't good too, but less worse than just another upgrade Nintendo will forget) or an actual improvement with a better screen, better controllers, better battery.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> You can like something and see problems with it. I love my PS4, but the way the motherboard was organised was ridiculous up to the Slim rev.1, and in many ways it's still silly. Just looking at an original PS4 mobo gives me an aneurysm.



it pisses me off when people piss on Switch for not being to their standards, etc. If they don't like it, get a PS4 for crying out loud; they need to get over it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> it pisses me off when people piss on Switch for not being to their standards, etc. If they don't like it, get a PS4 for crying out loud; they need to get over it.


I maintain that the Switch is below par in terms of spec only because it negatively impacts customers - there's only so much third-party support you can get when your machine is underperforming compared to the competition. Unfortunately for Nintendo it sort of has to in order to function as a hybrid, so it's really the best handheld that it could be that also has a TV Out. It's really the only way to look at it right now, Tegra just can't compete with a full-blown APU - it's mobile hardware. They *could* go the APU way next generation if they wanted to, but that leads to trade-offs in thickness and overall portability, those chips have twice the TDP on average.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> I maintain that the Switch is below par in terms of spec only because it negatively impacts customers - there's only so much third-party support you can get when your machine is underperforming compared to the competition. Unfortunately for Nintendo it sort of has to in order to function as a hybrid, so it's really the best handheld that it could be that also has a TV Out. It's really the only way to look at it right now, Tegra just can't compete with a full-blown APU - it's mobile hardware. They *could* go the APU way next generation if they wanted to, but that leads to trade-offs in thickness and overall portability, those chips have twice the TDP on average.



What do people expect, PS4-like power in an ARM processor? Not gonna happen. People who like the PS4 should like the PS4, people who like the Switch should like the Switch, if people choose to play one over the other, who are people to piss over it?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What do people expect, PS4-like power in an ARM processor? Not gonna happen. People who like the PS4 should like the PS4, people who like the Switch should like the Switch, if people choose to play one over the other, who are people to piss over it?


The point is that, ideally, a customer should be able to pick a platform of choice based on its inherent strong points (Nintendo with portability, Xbox One with multimedia and multitasking, PS4 with VR and so on and so forth) with the expectation that whatever hardware choice they make they will have access to the same broad universe of games. Right now you kind of have to own a PC, PS4 or Xbox One to play all the big titles whereas the Switch is a supplemental console for just exclusives, which is not a place I want Nintendo to be in. Ideally I would like the big three to be on an even field in terms of hardware so that the best implementation wins, I want Nintendo to get a grip because I want them to do well. Sometimes harsh criticism comes from a good place, you have to keep that in mind before you judge "the haters". Over the years I've learned that more often than not, the haters are the ones you should listen to the most - haters are potential new customers, supporters are already your customers, you have them in your basket from the get-go. Never pander to a base, always push the envelope.


----------



## aykay55 (Oct 4, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> The point is that, ideally, a customer should be able to pick a platform of choice based on its inherent strong points (Nintendo with portability, Xbox One with multimedia and multitasking, PS4 with VR and so on and so forth) with the expectation that whatever hardware choice they make they will have access to the same broad universe of games. Right now you kind of have to own a PC, PS4 or Xbox One to play all the big titles whereas the Switch is a supplemental console for just exclusives, which is not a place I want Nintendo to be in. Ideally I would like the big three to be on an even field in terms of hardware so that the best implementation wins, I want Nintendo to get a grip because I want them to do well. Sometimes harsh criticism comes from a good place, you have to keep that in mind before you judge "the haters". Over the years I've learned that more often than not, the haters are the ones you should listen to the most - haters are potential new customers, supporters are already your customers, you have them in your basket from the get-go. Never pander to a base, always push the envelope.


Umm, no, haters just want to complain and fight due to some sort of bias they have against that thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> The point is that, ideally, a customer should be able to pick a platform of choice based on its inherent strong points (Nintendo with portability, Xbox One with multimedia and multitasking, PS4 with VR and so on and so forth) with the expectation that whatever hardware choice they make they will have access to the same broad universe of games. Right now you kind of have to own a PC, PS4 or Xbox One to play all the big titles whereas the Switch is a supplemental console for just exclusives, which is not a place I want Nintendo to be in. Ideally I would like the big three to be on an even field in terms of hardware so that the best implementation wins, I want Nintendo to get a grip because I want them to do well. Sometimes harsh criticism comes from a good place, you have to keep that in mind before you judge "the haters". Over the years I've learned that more often than not, the haters are the ones you should listen to the most - haters are potential new customers, supporters are already your customers, you have them in your basket from the get-go. Never pander to a base, always push the envelope.



Hmm, not the ones I've seen on IGN, they're just spreading toxicity simply because it's a Nintendo platform.  They're just whiny  little bitches about it.


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 4, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> PSVR is already bottom-of-the-barrel cheapest way to play VR games as it is, mobile VR is mostly just a gimmick. I don't think it makes any sense to introduce VR to a system that doesn't have at least +/-2GFLOPS under the hood, otherwise you're dooming yourself to PS2-level graphics. And I know, "graphics don't matter", but they do in this case - the bare minimum for playable (not comfortable) VR is 720p x 2 at around 60FPS and the X2 just won't push it.


Actually mobile VR is sometimes better than most VR headsets... If you have a Samsung S8 or above 4 example with quad HD resolution and one of the nicest OLED displays and a good VR headset for it, a lot of ppl even prefer it to HTC and other expensive still crap VR headsets for PC and those phones also have a lot of processing power so you can go up on the quality when you connect them to the PC via USB...

Even on my old Xperia Z2 and its 1080P screen I used a app which I can't remember and using PC and max quality it looked FAR, FAR better than PSVR, just a crap on the blacks as mine is a LCD and not OLED, but my phone sadly couldnt handle max quality, it lags like hell, but if you have something like a S8 or S9 or whatever I bet they have plenty of power to run at max settings at high FPS and I bet the S9 specially would even be able to melt your eyes as I see ppl saying it can display peaks above 1000 nits on HDR, I can't even imagine having all that light in a VR headset since my older TV had like 400 or a bit above and the HDR was already too much for my eyes at night lol


the_randomizer said:


> What do people expect, PS4-like power in an ARM processor? Not gonna happen. People who like the PS4 should like the PS4, people who like the Switch should like the Switch, if people choose to play one over the other, who are people to piss over it?


Well the new upcoming Tegra probably can beat the normal PS4, no idea...

In theory it has about a Xbox One performance, but since its Nvidia and latest Volta cores, and judging from what I always see on PC Nvidia always win AMD with way less theoretical performance, so I wouldn't be suprised if the Nvidia tegra 1.3 Tflop could beat normal PS4's ~1.8Tflop in real gaming performance... It also has 8 custom ARM CPU cores, but no idea about its performance.

Anyway definitely at least most games from Xone and PS4 could probably be ported and run good on that upcoming Tegra, but then again if it was used on a portable console it would most likely also have a big downclock and end up being low performance again .

I just wished to have a portable device like Switch and at around 300eur max that we could play all actual good known games on the portable (no matter how much optimisation and downgraded the game had to be), sadly I don't see much interest in the Switch and everything only coming for Xone\PS4\PC god damn it.

I don't even think anything like Wolfenstein II masterpiece will be coming for Switch any time soon, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What do people expect, PS4-like power in an ARM processor? Not gonna happen. People who like the PS4 should like the PS4, people who like the Switch should like the Switch, if people choose to play one over the other, who are people to piss over it?


Foxi4 already said much of what I would have but I will spin it another way.

I agree PS4 power in my hand is not going to happen with modern tech at consumer prices, maybe in 10 years. However I look at things like Skyrim and Doom, both late stage PS360 era titles and not really any different in scope to current efforts. I don't necessarily need COD, Battlefield or Halo (and wow with quality of recent entries has that list done something like show my age) but one of them or something equivalently relevant or potent would be nice, repeat for all the other staples of gaming in the world at large. It is comparatively recently they have dropped off here as well -- NES, SNES, GBA and DS all represent that, even the N64 and GC, as much as I like to laugh at them, did not do the worst here (I played various need for speeds, Tony Hawk 4 and James Bond Nightfire on my gamecube). Wii, Wii U, 3ds and increasingly the Switch doing anything but. Most of the PS4 grunt goes on fancy graphics effects -- world size, AI, controls and more should all be readily achievable on the Switch, and graphics only need to manage 720p. 

Alternatively if Nintendo does want to shake things up, shine through excellence or otherwise do something like that then go for it. I have however been waiting decades in some cases since they last did that and such a trick would be awfully hard to sustain.


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 4, 2018)

Closet Nerd said:


> You linked to a hodge podge of 3rd party ports, indie tripe and mobile shovelware, not to mention a sizeable amount are either unreleased, TBA, or region specific.
> 
> So right off the bat, NO, there are not "1,199 games available on Switch".
> 
> ...


What is wrong with unreleased, TBA, and region specific? They _exist_ and _will exist._ The fuck is your problem?  

Your post is effectively "hurr durr 1st party nintendo games don't exist right at this very moment and never will because time is unmoving in my brain".


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2018)

how about revising your servers and not your console.


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Foxi4 already said much of what I would have but I will spin it another way.
> 
> I agree PS4 power in my hand is not going to happen with modern tech at consumer prices, maybe in 10 years...


Well like I said on my previous post, I think Tegra Volta based SOC will kinda be in pair with a PS4 and I don't think it will take 10 years to drop prices that much lol.

However I also don't see is who would be able to use it to actually make a portable console . I'm thinking Sony is the only one that can do it...

M$ never had much interest in portable gaming other than their zune crap, Nintendo is always cheap on the hardware so only maybe a Next Gen of Playstation portable could go that root but not if they make it too soon like the crap Vita and anyway Sony never care for their portable console anyway...

Sad is that ARM based SOC are kinda advanced, but X86 based chips are never at the same level or else then we could probably have almost all games portable since PC\PS4\X1 is all X64\X86 would help a lot devs to port things, however even on ARM I think its just devs not interested at all since they already have Unity\Unreal Engine\others support even with vulkan better supported than on windows 4 those game engines...

Mostly only Bethesda shown interest, but since they are going for their next gen games, I bet they aren't going to port much newer games for the Switch, I wish they could port the upcoming Elder Scrolls, but mehh I don't think so .

PS: I don't like almost any nintendo game or 90%+ of all nintendo switch games coming.


----------



## Daigan (Oct 4, 2018)

I’ll just have to use my banned switch until this comes out


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2018)

guily6669 said:


> Well like I said on my previous post, I think Tegra Volta based SOC will kinda be in pair with a PS4 and I don't think it will take 10 years to drop prices that much lol.
> 
> However I also don't see is who would be able to use it to actually make a portable console . I'm thinking Sony is the only one that can do it...
> 
> ...


Nintendo have now always been about cheap. The NES and SNES were right up there, the N64 might have been the result of a few too many drunken design sessions but did not exactly lack grunt, the GC hardly paled before its competition, someone probably could have beaten the GBA but nobody really did and the DS at least had it where it counted.

X86 family wise then from where I sit its main value is legacy support and microcode/programmable chips are not quite there yet. Of said legacy support it is probably like the old phrase for MS office -- everybody only uses 10% of it but it is all a different 10%.

As for MS and portable
https://gbatemp.net/threads/console-wars-modern-warfare.342129/


----------



## Closet Nerd (Oct 4, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> What is wrong with unreleased, TBA, and region specific? They _exist_ and _will exist._ The fuck is your problem?
> 
> Your post is effectively "hurr durr 1st party nintendo games don't exist right at this very moment and never will because time is unmoving in my brain".



I'm not sure how many times you've edited this post but heres the original below which IMO can easily be recognized as sarcasm, even though I knew you were being serious I still gave it a like. It was that dumb.



Pluupy said:


> What is wrong with unreleased, TBA, and region specific? They _exist_ and _will exist_. The fuck is your problem?




Just so we're clear, when a game is unreleased, it is not available to be played.

Similarly, when a game is JPN only, I, as an NTSC Switch owner cannot play that game. It is not available to me.

Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> What is wrong with unreleased, TBA, and region specific? They _exist_ and _will exist._ The fuck is your problem?
> 
> Your post is effectively "hurr durr 1st party nintendo games don't exist right at this very moment and never will because time is unmoving in my brain".


With the amount of things getting cancelled, delayed or "postponed indefinitely" for the Switch and Nintendo consoles this last decade or so, and even when not fobbed off on some lower tier porting house, then quite a lot.

I will rephrase.
The Switch library is anything but an awe inspiring monster and the future outlook is not so rosy. Were it not for the PS4bone being really quite weak it would look even worse. In common parlance then "switch has no games". Or for an alternative example there is no food in my cupboards right now. This would be something of a lie for if you took everything in it, stuffed it in a pot and cooked it there would be enough calories and other nutrients to see me survive for several weeks. For most practical purposes though I need to go shopping.


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Nintendo have now always been about cheap. The NES and SNES were right up there, the N64 might have been the result of a few too many drunken design sessions but did not exactly lack grunt, the GC hardly paled before its competition, someone probably could have beaten the GBA but nobody really did and the DS at least had it where it counted.
> 
> X86 family wise then from where I sit its main value is legacy support and microcode/programmable chips are not quite there yet. Of said legacy support it is probably like the old phrase for MS office -- everybody only uses 10% of it but it is all a different 10%.
> 
> ...


Haha, thats a big LOL .

However laptops are dead here, I don't see anyone with laptops anywhere any more like a few years ago.

I have a 11.6 inch screen and still very fairly powerful high performance I7 3rd gen quad core with HT and Nvidia GT650m, 8GB DDR3 Corsair and custom Bios with OC + custom CNC cooler that I bought from a guy in a forum for very cheap, but I barely used it and I never ever will take it with my anywhere to play a game, its just nothing like I wanted as a portable console and its also very low performance on the GPU for current PC games while a console they always try to make the game the best and playable, like Wolfenstein II, I don't think it would play any good on my laptop, but it actually plays amazingly well on the Switch (I say amazing for what it is a very high end still kinda recent game running on that small very old SOC downclocked chip ~Its even incredible).

Bethesda proved Switch can play high end games, its jus so god damn sad not to have other good dev's interest in the system .


----------



## midstor (Oct 4, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 145652​
> The Wall Street Journal is claiming that Nintendo is planning on developing a new hardware revision of the Nintendo Switch. Thanks to the highly successful sales of the console, Nintendo is potentially in talks to create a newer, better version of their hybrid system. These upgrades are still being considered internally, but the Wall Street Journal reports that there's a chance of this revision having a better display, one that's higher quality than the current LCD the Switch uses, but not one as sophisticated as an OLED screen. Earlier this year, WSJ believed that Nintendo would not be planning on hardware revisions, but instead would focus on peripherals, which only held true in regards to Nintendo Labo.
> 
> The source of this information comes from insider knowledge at the Wall Street Journal, along with suppliers and manufacturers that work with Nintendo. WSJ Japan's article claims that shareholders in the company confirmed this information, too. If they're correct, then the new Switch model would likely hit the market sometime in Summer 2019.
> ...


ew.... wall street journal #PewDiePieDidn'tDoAnythingWrongAndWSJAreSlanderingHimFor0Reason


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2018)

guily6669 said:


> Haha, thats a big LOL .
> 
> However laptops are dead here, I don't see anyone with laptops anywhere any more like a few years ago.
> 
> ...



See as in see the kids using or see as in see available to purchase should I so desire? I can't speak much to the former* but the latter... a few days ago I went into a best buy. 144Hz screens, 4k screens, mechanical keyboards, non Intel graphics... all the trappings of gaming really. Sadly no built to last business class laptops that I actually wanted (that seems to be online only) and a sales lady that tried her very best to "advise" me but gaming grade and gaming capable stuff was available from multiple manufacturers and displayed prominently.

*there are a lot of people that have gone phone/tablet as their primary device and I have similarly seen the channel reports but those that still have PCs that I deal with overwhelming have laptops and really like to keep them running.


----------



## Axido (Oct 5, 2018)

Beerus said:


> new nintendo switch xl & kuckles????
> good thing im saving up



I approve of this comment!


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 5, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Im not saying they shouldnt release a new version. It would just be a slap in the face if it would be this soon



As a 3DS launch model "Ambassador", I agree. But, Nintendo always does this. So ...







I'm wondering though just how radical would they really go with this? Are they going to full-on obsolete the joycons so old ones won't work with updated consoles, vice/versa?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 5, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm wondering though just how radical would they really go with this? Are they going to full-on obsolete the joycons so old ones won't work with updated consoles, vice/versa?



I'm thinking that is a massive ****fest. So it sort of constrains how much they can change the size if they still want it to have joy-cons.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Oct 5, 2018)

If this is true, then I'll happily wait a year.


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 5, 2018)

The RCM will probably be fixed. I think nintendo could get nvidia to fix it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 5, 2018)

guily6669 said:


> Actually mobile VR is sometimes better than most VR headsets... If you have a Samsung S8 or above 4 example with quad HD resolution and one of the nicest OLED displays and a good VR headset for it, a lot of ppl even prefer it to HTC and other expensive still crap VR headsets for PC and those phones also have a lot of processing power so you can go up on the quality when you connect them to the PC via USB...
> 
> Even on my old Xperia Z2 and its 1080P screen I used a app which I can't remember and using PC and max quality it looked FAR, FAR better than PSVR, just a crap on the blacks as mine is a LCD and not OLED, but my phone sadly couldnt handle max quality, it lags like hell, but if you have something like a S8 or S9 or whatever I bet they have plenty of power to run at max settings at high FPS and I bet the S9 specially would even be able to melt your eyes as I see ppl saying it can display peaks above 1000 nits on HDR, I can't even imagine having all that light in a VR headset since my older TV had like 400 or a bit above and the HDR was already too much for my eyes at night lol
> 
> ...


Apples and oranges. No phone is capable of displaying the amount of polys required to run a modern console VR game. As for the "new Tegra", it's nowhere near the PS4 - NVidia lists their mobile SoC performance charts in half-precision (FP16) FLOPS, in order to translate to full-precision (FP32) you must slash the figure in half. This is why the Tegra X1 isn't actually "1 TFLOP" in comparison to the PS4, it's 500GFLOPS. The X2 isn't 1.5TFLOPS, it's 750GFLOPS. We're several generations away from mobile tech catching up.

EDIT: I looked into the latest Tegra documentation and I think I found the processor you're referring to - the Tegra codenamed "Xavier".

https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/nvidia/tegra/xavier

This one does push 1.3TFLOPS in full-precision, however it's brand-new, unlikely to be included in the new Switch and still behind the base PS4. It about matches the original Xbox One, but it's trailing behind the One S and the base PS4. It's very impressive, but hardly a competitor for the upcoming PS5 and Xbox Two which the new Switch is supposed to be pitted against. After all, that's the only reason why Nintendo is working on a refresh - they want to be ahead of the curve before these systems release in late 2019/early 2020 - historically that has always been a bad strategy.


----------



## Xabring (Oct 5, 2018)

Welp, time to start saving for that new model.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2018)

switch mini for sure


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 5, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> The RCM will probably be fixed. I think nintendo could get nvidia to fix it.



I thought those revisions were already out?


----------



## DuoForce (Oct 5, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> CPU, GPU and display quality is good enough already.
> Just make it lighter and improve battery life and I'm happy.


Stop lying. The Switch is heavily underpowered and isn't even equal to the base Xbone and PS4


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 5, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Stop lying. The Switch is heavily underpowered and isn't even equal to the base Xbone and PS4


I never said if it is underpowered or not, I don't even care how it compares in power to Xbone and PS4... perhaps because I also own those two.
What I said is that CPU and GPU are good enough already (for me), not that it is not underpowered compared to other consoles.


----------



## DaniPoo (Oct 5, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Stop lying. The Switch is heavily underpowered and isn't even equal to the base Xbone and PS4



It's posible to get closer to PS4 performance with the Tegra X2 I suppose. But I think nintendo would save that card until a potential "Switch 2".

Until then I think Nintendo could make a decent upgrade by just having 1080p screen and a larger capacity battery. With that they could run the Switch in TV-Mode while in handheld. 
Simply removing the portable mode. This would also extend battery life in some games. 

Maybe they could also look at how they are cooling the system, if they can make it cooler then maybe they could overclock it a bit in TV-Mode. So maybe adding a cooling solution to the dock?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 5, 2018)

ip60 said:


> switch mini for sure


How are you going to shrink the Switch and simultaneously maintain compatibility with the Joycons? Nintendo is married to a form factor at this point.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 5, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> How are you going to shrink the Switch and simultaneously maintain compatibility with the Joycons? Nintendo is married to a form factor at this point.


Make it a monolithic portable thing and drop replaceable joycons altogether I guess?
Though I would expect that to come at EoL if at any time, Wii Mini or GB Micro fashion.


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 5, 2018)

Looks like I'll be passing on the switch entirely, already pissed about paid online and recycled WiiU games I'm already done with, and now a new model only a year after launch purely to stop cfw... can't stand tendo these days


----------



## smf (Oct 5, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Im not saying they shouldnt release a new version. It would just be a slap in the face if it would be this soon



It's not soon, it's a year away. The switch will be at least 2 and a half years old & I doubt it will be a game breaking change (like the N3DS).

Would you consider it a slap in the face if a car manufacturer revamps the car two years after you bought one?



Captain_N said:


> The RCM will probably be fixed. I think nintendo could get nvidia to fix it.



RCM is already fixed on shipping switches, I am theorising that this is to tempt us to buy unhackable switches because they are better.

I may be wrong, it might just be a cost reduction or something.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 5, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Looks like I'll be passing on the switch entirely, already pissed about paid online and recycled WiiU games I'm already done with, and now a new model only a year after launch purely to stop cfw... can't stand tendo these days


You won't be losing much.
Actually, TBH and even if it sounds elitist, as long as you have a semi-decent PC you won't be losing much even if you skip all consoles.
All home consoles nowadays have paid online and recycled remakes/remasters galore... hmmm... stay on PC.


----------



## smf (Oct 5, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> You won't be losing much.
> Actually, TBH and even if it sounds elitist, as long as you have a semi-decent PC you won't be losing much even if you skip all consoles.
> All home consoles nowadays have paid online and recycled remakes/remasters galore... hmmm... stay on PC.



I quite like the idea of a scene, you don't get the same thing with the PC.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 5, 2018)

smf said:


> I quite like the idea of a scene, you don't get the same thing with the PC.


Yes/no... actually, you got a lot related to scenes on PC.
Not the hack it to make it run your code scene, because it is already able to do that.
But you got big scenes on making homebrew fanbased games.
VNs and all the communities around e.g. Renpy.
All that community around fighting games, MUGEN, etc.
A lot of game maker engines, and gigantic communities around them.
Scenes related to hacking and varies weird Linux distros.
Whole scenes related to emulation, all the true high-end emulation happens on PC.
Of course you have the demoscene, if you want to challenge yourself a little.
The true modding scene regarding games happens on PC.
Etc.

I am not one that plays much on PC tbh (for some reason it doesn't appeal me, I guess I associate PC with work), but if it is about scenes the biggest scenes go around PC.


----------



## duwen (Oct 5, 2018)

If we're spit-balling revised versions we'd like to see... personally, I'd be more likely to bite the bullet on buying a Switch if they announce a traditional console variant (no portable screen, just a device that plugs into the tv, packaged with a pair of pro controllers) - they should be able to put something like that on the market for a fraction of the price of the current model.


----------



## FanNintendo (Oct 5, 2018)

New Switch console old Switch will be handleheld plug in New Switch like  Gameboy Advance plug in Gamecube


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2018)

If WSJ is correct about this, than I figured Nintendo would make a revision of the Switch. I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 5, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I thought those revisions were already out?


I ment a redesign of the cu so RCM mode is impossible.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 5, 2018)

Closet Nerd said:


> You linked to a hodge podge of 3rd party ports, indie tripe and mobile shovelware, not to mention a sizeable amount are either unreleased, TBA, or region specific.
> 
> So right off the bat, NO, there are not "1,199 games available on Switch".
> 
> ...


It wasn't immediately clear you were talking about first parties, no.

I think Nintendo is still yet to fully solve their third-party woes. However, I link that page to show that the system has been receiving plenty of content, including plenty of well-regarded games from the past few years. Most people are likely to find games that interest them among the currently available library given its size and the amount of genres it covers.

I did assume you meant the system lacked games that appealed to you. Valid opinion, but let's put to rest this notion that the system has no games. It's blatantly false. Port mania is a valid criticism, but it's ports of well regarded games that are now able to be taken portably. The added feature of portability is, in my opinion, a valid reason to be porting so many titles. It is highly unlikely that a single person has played every great game that's been ported, and even then, games like Disgaea 5 or Stardew Valley may still be worth it for the replayability that can now be brought portably.


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 5, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Apples and oranges. No phone is capable of displaying the amount of polys required to run a modern console VR game. As for the "new Tegra", it's nowhere near the PS4 - NVidia lists their mobile SoC performance charts in half-precision (FP16) FLOPS, in order to translate to full-precision (FP32) you must slash the figure in half. This is why the Tegra X1 isn't actually "1 TFLOP" in comparison to the PS4, it's 500GFLOPS. The X2 isn't 1.5TFLOPS, it's 750GFLOPS. We're several generations away from mobile tech catching up.
> 
> EDIT: I looked into the latest Tegra documentation and I think I found the processor you're referring to - the Tegra codenamed "Xavier".
> 
> ...


I was exactly talking about the new Volta Tegra it can actually do 32, 16 and 8 bit and 1.3Tflop in Full precision and GPU is the latest tensor cores... It might actually perform better in games than the normal 1.8Tflops PS4 since in PC AMD needs quite a lot more theoretical performance to stay in pair with Nvidia.

About mobile, for a long time they had way better resolution and screens than any PC VR Headsets, only recently is showing up better ones like the Pimax 5K plus, 8K and so on...

Samsung S9 4 example is 5.8" Quad HD+ Super AMOLED (2960x1440) with 570 ppi and a huge HDR that could melt your eyes with peaks above 1000 nits. Theres also a Sony Xperia with true 4K display, but it is LCD and not OLED, not very good for VR.

Some ppl on youtube actually preferred Samsung Gear VR with a good phone than the first batch of PC VR headsets like the Oculus Rift (though off course they all now got improved).

And I'm not saying you use the phone for the crap android games, they connect to the PC and use Steam VR or whatever, there's a app 4 that and the thing is you have use for your phone after not using it as a VR PC headset 

ps: But I'm not recommending it anyway, off course, because they also lack high hz screens which is mostly only seen on razer gaming phone...


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 5, 2018)

I think Nintendo should fix their online first.


----------



## smf (Oct 5, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes/no... actually, you got a lot related to scenes on PC.



It's not really the same, it's too big you can't keep up to date with everything. Then you have software that works well on one PC and not so well on another, so you have to keep updating your hardware.

With a console you can go to one or two sites to find everything, and the software is pretty much guaranteed to work on your hardware.

It easily plugs into a TV, everyone has the same controllers, etc.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 5, 2018)

smf said:


> It's not really the same, it's too big you can't keep up to date with everything. Then you have software that works well on one PC and not so well on another, so you have to keep updating your hardware.
> 
> With a console you can go to one or two sites to find everything, and the software is pretty much guaranteed to work on your hardware.
> 
> It easily plugs into a TV, everyone has the same controllers, etc.


Well, yeah... that's true.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Oct 6, 2018)

This is why I am slowly casting a wary eye towards new consles and heandhelds all the time.

What's even the point of buying a console when a better version is just around the corner?

I guess when you can get people to pay to pretty much beta test your products, it's hard to make the best version for sale first, even if it would have taken those 1-3 extra years to do so.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2018)

duwen said:


> If we're spit-balling revised versions we'd like to see... personally, I'd be more likely to bite the bullet on buying a Switch if they announce a traditional console variant (no portable screen, just a device that plugs into the tv, packaged with a pair of pro controllers) - they should be able to put something like that on the market for a fraction of the price of the current model.


You'd be surprised how cheap it is to slap a screen on a device. The SoC already has a display controller built-in, all you're paying is the cost of the screen, which is extremely cheap when sub-HD and bought in bulk. I wouldn't expect a price cut higher than $30-$50 which isn't worth the sacrifice in portability. I built an IPS 1080p 60Hz 11.1 inch screen with nothing more than a $27 HDMI controller and a $36 LCD TFT screen and I'm just "a guy" buying single components.


----------



## John256145 (Oct 6, 2018)

They better fix that floppy kickstand smh


----------



## Codemastershock (Oct 6, 2018)

duwen said:


> If we're spit-balling revised versions we'd like to see... personally, I'd be more likely to bite the bullet on buying a Switch if they announce a traditional console variant (no portable screen, just a device that plugs into the tv, packaged with a pair of pro controllers) - they should be able to put something like that on the market for a fraction of the price of the current model.


I would defintely be happy for this, one SKU that is cheaper and it is more a traditional console, removing battery and the screen for people that are willing  to jump on the new console and their games and dont care about portability and other that is kinda like the current device, but smaller, with more internal storage and better battery life, oriented to mobile gaming, but not removing the hybrid aspect of it.

I am not too fond of portable gaming, although I had many portable consoles myself and liked their games, I enjoy more when at my home than outdoors (not just games oriented towards storytelling like many RPGs that can be difficult to remember where you left off, but simple pick and play games too). I cant properly enjoy a game between boring tasks such as waiting on a line or a bus or something, it is supposed to make these times more enjoyable, but I just stay too preocuppied or too distracted.


----------



## duwen (Oct 6, 2018)

Codemastershock said:


> I would defintely be happy for this, one SKU that is cheaper and it is more a traditional console, removing battery and the screen for people that are willing  to jump on the new console and their games and dont care about portability and other that is kinda like the current device, but smaller, with more internal storage and better battery life, oriented to mobile gaming, but not removing the hybrid aspect of it.



I've got no problem with portable gaming - I spend at least half an hour of my lunchbreak, every day, sat in my car either on my Vita or my 3ds - but nothing about the Switch appeals to me as a portable device. If there was a "tv only" version for a reduced price, I'd be all over it. Similarly a "more traditional handheld" device would also be more appealing.
For a "tv only" version, removing the screen, battery, and the integrated parts that enable the joycon connectivity, they could reduce the size down to something similar to that of the Vita TV (ie, tiny).


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2018)

SonowRaevius said:


> What's even the point of buying a console when a better version is just around the corner?



There are ten ps4 variants.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Oct 6, 2018)

Am I the only one thinking this is going be just a minimal improvement and not some sort of major improvement? I just can't see developers developing for what is essentially 4 different console experiences including the other 4 on the Sony and Xbox side and PC (Though, due to being x86 I'm sure it's much easier for devs than the Switch)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> This one does push 1.3TFLOPS in full-precision, however it's brand-new, unlikely to be included in the new Switch and still behind the base PS4. It about matches the original Xbox One, but it's trailing behind the One S and the base PS4. It's very impressive, but hardly a competitor for the upcoming PS5 and Xbox Two which the new Switch is supposed to be pitted against. After all, that's the only reason why Nintendo is working on a refresh - they want to be ahead of the curve before these systems release in late 2019/early 2020 - historically that has always been a bad strategy.



That's why I'd say we're a fair bit away from a "pro" Switch. Xavier was also designed with smart cars in mind rather than portable tablets, I expect they might go with a fully custom SoC (Afaik we still don't know what Mariko is), may be based on Turing or whatever Nvidia's next architecture is by 2020.


----------



## DVSlayer42 (Oct 6, 2018)

Eddypikachu said:


> Doesn't costs as little as a their handhelds though.


Smartphone makers release revisions every two years and those phones cost more than a $300 console.



98otiss said:


> how about revising your servers and not your console.


Well first they'd have to purchase servers since there's nothing to revise 



midstor said:


> ew.... wall street journal #PewDiePieDidn'tDoAnythingWrongAndWSJAreSlanderingHimFor0Reason


Has nothing to do with the topic at hand.



|<roni&g said:


> pissed about paid online


You all knew paid online was coming since the Switch's announcement. 



|<roni&g said:


> recycled WiiU games


How dare Nintendo port games from a failed console to a successful one. How dare Nintendo want more people to experience Wii U masterpieces.



|<roni&g said:


> now a new model only a year after launch purely to stop cfw


Someone needs a remedial math class. 2019 - 2017 is 2 years. If it's announced next year and instead launches in 2020 then that's 3 years. Also the Switch is a handheld; why is everyone so shocked that they're upgrading it?



SonowRaevius said:


> What's even the point of buying a console when a better version is just around the corner?


What's the point of buying anything when the new version is right around the corner?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2018)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Am I the only one thinking this is going be just a minimal improvement and not some sort of major improvement? I just can't see developers developing for what is essentially 4 different console experiences including the other 4 on the Sony and Xbox side and PC (Though, due to being x86 I'm sure it's much easier for devs than the Switch)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


My general feeling is that no company in their right mind will implement a SoC with a TDP higher than 15W average into a tablet, specifically because of cooling. Xavier is a 20W chip with a 30W peak, it would have to be downclocked significantly to fit the thermal envelope.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 6, 2018)

I would say a slimmer model with a modified (die shrunk maybe) X1 specifically for Switch.  To be fair, I want a Switch mini with a 5.7" screen marketed towards people who only care about handheld mode.  Probably won't happen because it would miss the point of the console itself.  Still, I don't know how Nintendo could shrink the Switch anyway if they wanted to due to the joycon.  My idea of a Switch mini would have hardwired buttons.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Oct 6, 2018)

DVSlayer42 said:


> Smartphone makers release revisions every two years and those phones cost more than a $300 console.
> 
> 
> Well first they'd have to purchase servers since there's nothing to revise
> ...


The switch doesn't even have the amount of features that a typical modern cellphone has.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2018)

There's always something better coming out soon, that thought shouldn't really enter your mind, the PC crowd and the mobile crowd have already learned that lesson. Whichever version of a console you buy, you will have access to the majority (if not all) of the software *and* you can trade-in to upgrade, so this is a non-issue. Nobody should be upset over Nintendo trying to make their consoles better over time - they're supposed to do that.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Oct 6, 2018)

DVSlayer42 said:


> What's the point of buying anything when the new version is right around the corner?


Because console/handheld devs have become extremely predictable within the last few generations and everyone can generally see what is coming. If you don't know though they eventually stop making better versions of their consoles/handhelds before moving on to the next generation.

And Let's not ignore all the issues that starting/launch versions of said things have, ranging from controllers not being able to connect to the consoles to them just bricking themselves for no real reason. Hence why I said they are basically having us pay to beta test them, I mean, sure they usually let you get a newer one on warranty, but the fact still remains that launch/day 1 issues are ever growing with consoles and handhelds.

On top of that, many new consoles/handhelds are often released with a very small/poor line-up of games as well, so why not wait those extra years for the line-up to build and then get the best version of said console/handheld and have plenty of games to play with it?



Foxi4 said:


> There's always something better coming out soon, that thought shouldn't really enter your mind, the PC crowd and the mobile crowd have already learned that lesson. Whichever version of a console you buy, you will have access to the majority (if not all) of the software *and* you can trade-in to upgrade, so this is a non-issue. Nobody should be upset over Nintendo trying to make their consoles better over time - they're supposed to do that.


Huge difference being that PC's can slowly be upgraded over time and don't require a $300-$400 payment for each part (unless you are getting really high-end parts, but those aren't needed). Mobiles devices are also upgrading, marginally, each year. Neither are tied to just a generation of games either and support for them doesn't just drop off immediately like with consoles and handhelds.

I'm not mad at them for doing what they are doing, but when I know a definitive version of something is going to be released later I am not going to bother with the base version because I am getting less for more.


----------



## DaveLister (Oct 6, 2018)

Now featuring stability.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2018)

SonowRaevius said:


> Because console/handheld devs have become extremely predictable within the last few generations and everyone can generally see what is coming. If you don't know though they eventually stop making better versions of their consoles/handhelds before moving on to the next generation.
> 
> And Let's not ignore all the issues that starting/launch versions of said things have, ranging from controllers not being able to connect to the consoles to them just bricking themselves for no real reason. Hence why I said they are basically having us pay to beta test them, I mean, sure they usually let you get a newer one on warranty, but the fact still remains that launch/day 1 issues are ever growing with consoles and handhelds.
> 
> ...


That's a silly comparison. The "high end" parts are the ones getting upgraded. You can coast on a motherboard or memory until the new standard rolls in which can take many, many years, you can run a drive till it starts squeaking, but the processor and the GPU, the parts that get basically yearly tick-tock upgrades, *are* the expensive parts that cost well upwards of the cost of an entire console.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Oct 6, 2018)

r5xscn said:


> Hopefully, a new exploit will be released for the old/fat switch console, especially software exploit. I am quite uneasy at using RCM on my switch.


not everything needs to be hacked dude just use the older model if you really want to have a hacked console.


----------



## boombox (Oct 6, 2018)

They'll probably do a one one for people who may just want it as a portable gaming device. Now that Animal Crossing Switch is coming, more people within one household will want one and won't want to get another base just to play the game.
I for one really hope they do sell one without the base as I want to be able to play it with my husband (without having to fork out another £250 or so).
It would also be really nice if they brought out Switches in different colours (the console as well as the joycons).
I'm excited for this and hope it's true  with it being such a successful console already (compared to the Wii U) this should be in the cards!


----------



## PlushBun (Oct 6, 2018)

nintendo makes switch 2 



 i still can't afford it


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2018)

PlushBun said:


> nintendo makes switch 2
> 
> 
> 
> i still can't afford it



It's more likely going to be Switch Pro or Switch Mini, that runs the exact same games as the Switch.

A resolution bump for VR is possible though https://www.extremetech.com/gaming/275539-the-nintendo-switch-has-a-hidden-vr-mode


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 7, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> You won't be losing much.
> Actually, TBH and even if it sounds elitist, as long as you have a semi-decent PC you won't be losing much even if you skip all consoles.
> All home consoles nowadays have paid online and recycled remakes/remasters galore... hmmm... stay on PC.



Its not elitest, you know what works for you and are recommending it. I do want a good PC but when I am to buy one I need one that can do everything as powerful as possible, and it's a mine field when you're not clued up on pc's so id need to buy one that's already built and does everything on "ultra" settings, I imagine that will be very pricey

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DVSlayer42 said:


> You all knew paid online was coming since the Switch's announcement
> 
> How dare Nintendo port games from a failed console to a successful one. How dare Nintendo want more people to experience Wii U masterpieces.



You sound like an anti consumer idiot who works for Nintendo. And yeah, how dare they, releasing a bunch of games from the console directly before has never been done like this before. We should have a new Mario kart, new Mario bros, Dk and all that, not Nintendos 2013 WiiU games. TBR: 2011's saints row the third, with lower graphics than ever before


----------



## DVSlayer42 (Oct 7, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> You sound like an anti consumer idiot who works for Nintendo


It's a fact that first and second party Wii U games are masterpieces (otherwise they wouldn't have an insane attach rate) and it's not rocket science for even the fans to want more people to experience them. It's also a fact that we all knew paid online was coming the moment the Switch was announced. I'll also be the first to admit that charging for lackluster features and peer to peer multiplayer is garbage. So care to explain how exactly I'm an "anti-consumer idiot"?



|<roni&g said:


> releasing a bunch of games from the console directly before has never been done like this before


Prove it.



|<roni&g said:


> We should have a new Mario kart, new Mario bros, Dk and all that


And we will. It's ignorant. to think that Nintendo is not developing Switch versions of their best sellers.


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 7, 2018)

DVSlayer42 said:


> It's a fact that first and second party Wii U games are masterpieces (otherwise they wouldn't have an insane attach rate) and it's not rocket science for even the fans to want more people to experience them. It's also a fact that we all knew paid online was coming the moment the Switch was announced. I'll also be the first to admit that charging for lackluster features and peer to peer multiplayer is garbage. So care to explain how exactly I'm an "anti-consumer idiot"?
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> ...



I'm not going to bother proving it, if you're 27-30 then you'll just know a Nintendo console hasn't been released where they've just stuck the same games from the system before right on the new one. We SHOULD of had some new major games other than oddysee by now, Mario bros u being ported over is just crap, they should of made a new Mario bros for switch, not recycled the game from WiiU, no excuses


----------



## DVSlayer42 (Oct 7, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> I'm not going to bother proving it, if you're 27-30 then you'll just know a Nintendo console hasn't been released where they've just stuck the same games from the system before right on the new one.


Nintendo console? Nice goal post move. Also Nintendo ported Wii games to Wii U, and Wii U games to 3DS.



|<roni&g said:


> We SHOULD of had some new major games other than oddysee by now


We DO have new major games besides Odyssey. We have Zelda: BotW, Arms, Splatoon 2, Kirby Star Allies, Mario Tennis Aces, and Super Mario Party. We have some more coming this year: Super Smash Bros Ultimate and Pokemon. Minor new games include Snipperclips (and Plus), 1-2 Switch and the Labo Games. 



|<roni&g said:


> Mario bros u being ported over is just crap, they should of made a new Mario bros for switch


Just because _you_ think it's crap doesn't mean other people think it's crap; and may I borrow your crystal ball that tells you that Nintendo will never release another 2D Mario game for Switch?


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 7, 2018)

DVSlayer42 said:


> Nintendo console? Nice goal post move. Also Nintendo ported Wii games to Wii U, and Wii U games to 3DS.
> 
> 
> We DO have new major games besides Odyssey. We have Zelda: BotW, Arms, Splatoon 2, Kirby Star Allies, Mario Tennis Aces, and Super Mario Party. We have some more coming this year: Super Smash Bros Ultimate and Pokemon. Minor new games include Snipperclips (and Plus), 1-2 Switch and the Labo Games.
> ...



Zelda botw is a WiiU game first and foremost, the Sheika slate was meant to be the WiiU gamepad but that feature was removed because the switch would of lacked it. 1-2 switch doesn't count, only game you listed that really means anything is Mario Party. 
And it is crap to release the same Mario bros & kart twice in a row. I bought and destroyed both on WiiU, now a new console is out we are meant to get new games, not sit back while the old ones we've already finished get released again


----------



## digitalforums (Oct 8, 2018)

Has anyone seen these (fake) images of the new Nintendo switch.
https://cdn.images.dailystar.co.uk/...e-released-in-2019-734132.jpg?r=5bb9790dcb505


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 8, 2018)

digitalforums said:


> Has anyone seen these (fake) images of the new Nintendo switch.
> https://cdn.images.dailystar.co.uk/...e-released-in-2019-734132.jpg?r=5bb9790dcb505


Now that you showed them I've seen them.
Looks like the photoshopper just stole the bad taste design from Apple's latest XReject endeavors.


----------



## calagan (Oct 8, 2018)

Bluetooth headset support please.


----------



## aykay55 (Oct 8, 2018)

Well if they do: They have to add in 4 gigs of RAM, a better kickstand, louder speakers, and Bluetooth support for headphones and keyboards. A better screen would be appreciated but it’s not necessary, maybe a USB C which actually follows standard protocols so it doesn’t brick your console when you use a third party dock, possibly a microphone, and a more durability (not as prone to chips/scratches)


----------



## kingfrost (Oct 9, 2018)

aykay55 said:


> Well if they do: They have to add in 4 gigs of RAM, a better kickstand, louder speakers, and Bluetooth support for headphones and keyboards. A better screen would be appreciated but it’s not necessary, maybe a USB C which actually follows standard protocols so it doesn’t brick your console when you use a third party dock, possibly a microphone, and a more durability (not as prone to chips/scratches)



I predict none of that will happen. Instead it will simply have a marginally more powerful set up that only a handful of games use and some things about it will be worse.


----------



## Zumoly (Oct 14, 2018)

So is this going to be like apple?
This version of the game only works on the Nintendo _Switch XL_ version!
I really hope not.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 14, 2018)

Zumoly said:


> So is this going to be like apple?
> This version of the game only works on the Nintendo _Switch XL_ version!
> I really hope not.



If it *is* a model where certain games will be compatible with it, as opposed to the present model, why go to all the trouble of comparing it with Apple when you could just as well compare it with, well, Nintendo (New 3ds).

In any even it doesn't sound like this will be the case. This revision will most likely just be cosmetic and functional improvements. Will likely be a couple more years before a technically superior model will be released.


----------



## Zumoly (Oct 14, 2018)

Pleng said:


> If it *is* a model where certain games will be compatible with it, as opposed to the present model, why go to all the trouble of comparing it with Apple when you could just as well compare it with, well, Nintendo (New 3ds).



I don't have much experience with the 3DS that's why. But as a former apple user I do know that each year previous phone owners feel left out somehow.


----------



## DVSlayer42 (Oct 14, 2018)

Zumoly said:


> So is this going to be like apple?
> This version of the game only works on the Nintendo _Switch XL_ version!


First party games? Probably not unless the new model has asymmetrical game-play; which is possibly why Super Mario Maker and Pikmin don't have ports and/or sequels yet. Now third party games will more than likely take advantage of the upgraded hardware.


----------



## aykay55 (Oct 14, 2018)

Zumoly said:


> I don't have much experience with the 3DS that's why. But as a former apple user I do know that each year previous phone owners feel left out somehow.


I mean Apple does a pretty good job of including most of their users, users with an iPhone 5s or later ave more or less the same experience as the latest generation iPhones, exceptions being display, battery life, memory, and in the iPhone X's case, the way to unlock, but other than that the speed and features of the devices are all the same.


DVSlayer42 said:


> First party games? Probably not unless the new model has asymmetrical game-play; which is possibly why Super Mario Maker and Pikmin don't have ports and/or sequels yet. Now third party games will more than likely take advantage of the upgraded hardware.


So many games only work on the New 3DS and 2DS, Nintendo's included, such as Xenoblade, Kirby's Extra Epic Yarn, Fire Emblem Warriors, Mario and Friends: amiibo Challenge, and more. Nintendo has abandoned the O3DS users completely.


----------

